# Imaging the Universe - the case for Dark Matter increases



## Incognito (Oct 31, 2003)

Just because being able to visually place ourselves in our sense of space and universe is always interesting. 

I'm still not convinced about the idea of "Dark Energy" - it sounds far too much like the "miasma" of the 19th century, where smell was seen as the carrying disease. I strongly suspect that we have totally underestimated and mis-understood other essential elements of the universe that will account for the dark energy effect. 

Anyway, here's the article:

Biggest map of universe clinches dark energy

excerpt:



> Astronomers have compiled the largest, most detailed map of the Universe so far and believe that it shows beyond doubt the presence of an all-pervading "dark energy" throughout the cosmos.
> 
> The three-dimensional map contains 200,000 galaxies and covers six per cent of the sky. The furthest galaxies in the map are two billion light years away. Such maps are invaluable because the large-scale structure of the Universe reveals the interplay of cosmic forces during the last 13 billion years.
> 
> The new map comes from the Sloan Digital Sky Survey (SDSS), an international collaboration of over 200 astronomers at 13 institutes around the world.


----------

